# 2nd Bacon Experience Is A Success w/QView



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2010)

My 1st bacon attempt was miserable and but I learned how to make some awesome creosote.  I asked lots of questions and did some research on SMF to make my 2nd Bacon experience a success!

14 LBS Bacon Slabs With Skin Removed. Morton's TQ, Brown Sugar, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, CBP, Cayenne Pepper and Baking Soda.  Cured 1/2 TQ Brine Cure and 1/2 TQ Dry Cure For 7 Days.  Rested 24 Hours In Fridge Before Smoke.  Don't know what the "Baking Soda" actually does.  I followed a recipe CanadianWild posted for his Centro(Canadian MES), and He doesn't know what the Baking Soda does either.  It's his Grandpa's recipe and he follows it cuz it works for him.  I'm gonna follow it cuz it works for me too!!!



BBQ Utensil Racks Used As Bacon Hooks - $.66ea



Another View Of Bacon Hooks.



Smoked Steady With Hickory Sawdust for 6 1/2 Hours At 130 Degrees In MES.



After 6 1/2 Hours in Smoker and Rested in Fridge for 24 hours.


All Sliced Up!



Vacuum Sealed and Ready For The Freezer.



Very Happy with the results of both, but my little test showed that we liked the "TQ Dry Cure Method" a little better than the "TQ Brine Cure Method."  I think the spices added to the brine cure get diluted and do not enhance the slabs as much as dry cure.  We really could tell the difference.

Currently have BBB in the fridge for smoking next weekend!

This Stuff Is Addicting!!!


Thanks For Looking!!!


Todd


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome looking bacon for sure. It is fun to make something that you've enjoyed your whole life and have it turn out good. I wonder if the sodium bicarbonate acts something like sodium erythorbate does in curing. Sort of speeds the cure process and enhances it. Also aids in color retention.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice, I'm new to this whole smoking world, but my family and I love bacon (who doesn't), so once i have my feet a little more wet, I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job on your bacon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 22, 2010)

Man thats some nice bacon there. I'm glad you liked it and I'm happy you didn't give up after the first batch. We just did some bacon over the past couple of weeks me and Jerry (pineywoods) and Brian (grouper sandwich) and Justin (kayak macGyvor) and we got together and cured, smoked, and sliced.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=90201
check out page 4 for the last posted pictures of smoking and sliced.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2010)

mballi3011,

I just checked out the "BaconFest" you guys performed.....WOW!

I've been following it, but did not look at the final pics.

"We all need a few failures in-order to become humble enough to succeed"


Todd


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 22, 2010)

That looks really good. 

Someday I'll have to try to make some


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

TJ 
LOOKIN GOOD!! 2nd try and already looks like pro quality! your gonna love that real bacon on and in everything!

And you made me chuckle at your  ingenuity using the utensile hooks for bacon hooks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So simple! so perfect!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To you my friend for using your head for more than hat rack!

HA HA RINGA DING DING DINGA DONG!!
SOB


----------



## ronp (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job on the bacon, also glad the MES worked for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2010)

Todd,
Your bacon looks GREAT !------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad to hear the TQ dry cure was your best.
All I ever did was TQ dry cure, because I figured the flavors would dilute in the brine. You just saved me the trouble of ever trying the wet brining method, by coming to that same conclusion.

Good luck with your BBB next weekend. I'll be smoking 16 pounds of CB & Boneless Smoked Pork Chops at that time.

Bacon Rules !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2010)

Todd,
That *"Baking Soda"* was bugging me. Found this:



Notes: Baking soda was sometimes used in small quantities to sweeten brine, or to recondition it. Adding a small amount of baking soda (1 Tbs to 25 lbs of meat) to brine in warm weather was known to prevent it from spoiling.

Source:
http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/curing/making-brine.htm


Bearcarver


----------



## davef63 (Mar 23, 2010)

nice job todd, looks outstanding.
dave


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 23, 2010)

Bearcarver,

How the heck did you find this???

I followed your link and  read the entire article.  The statement on "Baking Soda" is literally one the last lines of a very technical article on brining meat.

Thanks for the research!

Points To You Man!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL---I was a spy in an earlier life.

Thanks,
BC


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats on the bacon it looks awesome


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 23, 2010)

That is some great looking bacon - I just ordered 15# yesterday that will be in on Friday. Yahoo!


----------



## kremco (Mar 26, 2010)

That bacon looks like I should be eating it right now,good job,love the hook idea.


----------



## teddybearcb (Mar 28, 2010)

We are wanting to try smoking meat for our frist time,and the frist thing we want to smoke is the bacon and then some hams can anyone tell us the best way to do it again this is going to be our frist time doing this 
          thanks Dennis


----------



## wingman (Mar 28, 2010)

Great post. Bacon looks awesome. This is something I'd like to try one of these days.


----------



## canadianwild (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks Awesome. Glad I could help.
I think I might have to try the dry cure method now, seeing as you liked it so much.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

Any excuse to make bacon is a good excuse for me!


Todd


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Teddybearcb.....go over to the "Roll Call" & introduce your self.  Tell us what you are using in the form of smokers & such & tell us a little about yourself.  You will get a warm welcome & get information along with answers to your questions.  And remember:  Don't hijack another person's thread.  Start you very own thread asking this question.  And also search through the forum as someone might have answered this question already.  Okay?  Now, Welcome to SMF.  Head on over to roll call.  Go on.  It's right over there.  ------->


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry about that TJ.  Your bacon was a mass weapon of destruction to my drooling palette.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 For a great looking product.


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 2, 2010)

hey looks great, but one question, where did you find these took holders?

Steve


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

Steve,

These are BBQ Utensil Racks from Menards, a local Big Box Store like Home Depot or Lowes.  I think the racks clip on the side of a Weber.  Home Depot or Lowes may also have them too.

You can buy real bacon hangers from a supplier like Butcher Packer for $5.10ea, but the hooks for $.69ea. worked just fine for me.

Butcher Packer
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=65 

If you can't find "EL Cheapo Bacon Hangers" locally PM me and I'll throw a few in the mail for you?


Todd


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks I'll look around on tuesday when the stores open again.

Steve


----------

